# hagen the killer



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

this is our female who has all kinds of problems . blind as a bat and many more . she loves her kitties


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

here are some of all our dogs finally figured out how to resize my pictures . will have to get new ones of panzer . he is 11 months and 68 pounds now


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

*found mor pics*

here are some more recent ones of panzer . he sometimes thinks he is a cat


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

they are all gorgeous I love Panzers markings!

That cat looks like one vicious critter though! lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is so cute....I love the pic of him laying on top of the other dog.
He looks like he is just so sweet. Looks like he is well loved and happy!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> they are all gorgeous I love Panzers markings!
> 
> That cat looks like one vicious critter though! lol


I agree. That cat looks like he might know something you dont.....


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute family. I love Panzers marking too. My boy Jesse likes to lay on the top of the couch too!!!.


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

yea we have a big family 4 dogs moose , hagen ,panzer , totenkopf . 4 cats monster , eva , marvin ,cracker . my wife me and my son . yea the little orange cat she does know a thing or two she is actualy the meanest animal in the house . she will chase you and attack you if she does not like you . its not beware of dog at my house its beware of cat .thank you for the compliment though. panzer is my little boy though he has taken over the house now


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Panzer rocks... awesome looking dog:clap:


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

jaymo rocks to they look like they could be brothers


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

I found out what the cat knows that we dont!!!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

panzerpuppy88 said:


> jaymo rocks to they look like they could be brothers


I know. What I like more about Panzer though is that the stripes in his coat are more pronounced. Very hot.

By your family shots, they definitely have the same mushy lovey dovey thing going on. When Jaymo's thoroughly exhausted, he'll lay anywhere as long as a part of his body is touching part of ours!!!


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

*jaymo*

you meen like this i came home from work sick as hell and you see what he does , like i need his heat with a fat temp . you cant tell him no though


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

HAHAHHAAA!!!! awesome. Exactly like what my dog does. I love it though. Maybe he knew you were sick. Jaymo gets all over me when I'm sick or in a shitty mood but I always feel better with him on me. I'm becoming dependent on it. I would love to get them together one day... how old is Panzer again? jamyo's 13 1/2 months


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics! they are all cuties.


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

so now that i got better picts of him im currios to see what people thik he is . he was dropped off at my wifes work with a heart murmmer . so we figure he was got to breed but that stopped them . he was dropped off in folsom ca so if anyone reads this that knows where he came from i would like to get ahold of his paperwork. thats my boy to he fallows everywhere . so if can get some feedback i would apriciate it


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

question where do i go to see whatall this vbexperiance stuff meens .


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Panzer is a cool name, he looks great. I like all ur fur animals!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome pics! Scottich Fold Kitten? Very very cute I want one!


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow im surprised not many people know what she is they think she has no ears . monster is anouther one of our ophans we took in .she had a hernia that turned out to be her liver sticking through her side . brlieve me i would be more afraid of her than the dogs . 7 of our 9 animals are orphans from my wifes work . she is truely mommys little monster. here are some picts when she was little . you can see her lump in one of them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

panzerpuppy88 said:


> wow im surprised not many people know what she is they think she has no ears . monster is anouther one of our ophans we took in .she had a hernia that turned out to be her liver sticking through her side . brlieve me i would be more afraid of her than the dogs . 7 of our 9 animals are orphans from my wifes work . she is truely mommys little monster. here are some picts when she was little . you can see her lump in one of them


Aww poor little thing..
I want one so bad but have been waiting till I find the breeder I want. I saw a calico one the other day just toooo cute! I just love those ears!


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

yea they are cool as hell ears all folded back . she is meanner than any of the dogs though . she will chase all the dogs off when she gets real pissed .that is truly the queen of the house here


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww! Is so cute!


----------

